# Where can I find?



## SafariLS1 (May 2, 2010)

I know theres places that sell refoam kits, but i want to find a place that i can buy voice coils and the such. Does anyone know of any? This is more for a Dj setup. Thanks


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

you may want to try orange county speaker.

What are you looking to do?


----------



## SafariLS1 (May 2, 2010)

chad said:


> you may want to try orange county speaker.
> 
> What are you looking to do?


well the last event we setup at we had a dj push the system a bit far and kill a sub. its so expensive to buy new drivers that i want to rebuild and build my own if i can.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

throw me a bone, what sub, and if it's branded what's the driver?


----------



## SafariLS1 (May 2, 2010)

chad said:


> throw me a bone, what sub, and if it's branded what's the driver?


they are JBL 2044H's. but if i can build new drivers (buy baskets, coils, cones, etc) and build them myself that would be much better. i dnt NEED to have the name brand. We currently have two setups. one is a 4 way with 12 18" and the other is a smaller 3 way with 6 18" for low end. We still want to expand so i want to build them.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Can't re-coil them you need to re-cone.. part number is C8R2044... you will never find a coil that centers properly and handles the power. The joy of JBL. 

It's rough to re-coil ANY speaker, full re-cone is the only way to go. the glue and centering is a *****.


----------



## SafariLS1 (May 2, 2010)

chad said:


> Can't re-coil them you need to re-cone.. part number is C8R2044... you will never find a coil that centers properly and handles the power. The joy of JBL.
> 
> It's rough to re-coil ANY speaker, full re-cone is the only way to go. the glue and centering is a *****.


so where can i buy cones, baskets, magnets, and the rest that i need to build my own speakers?


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Fix My Speaker - Custom Subwoofer Rebuilds, Repairs, and Supplies!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

SafariLS1 said:


> so where can i buy cones, baskets, magnets, and the rest that i need to build my own speakers?


The trial and error evolved will be much more expensive than that of a C8R2044 and the purchase of a proper limiter


----------



## SafariLS1 (May 2, 2010)

chad said:


> The trial and error evolved will be much more expensive than that of a C8R2044 and the purchase of a proper limiter


limiters dont always work. have one on each amp rack. lol once trial and error is complet tho. ill b able to build speakers for alot cheaper than buying them


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

SafariLS1 said:


> limiters dont always work. have one on each amp rack. lol once trial and error is complet tho. ill b able to build speakers for alot cheaper than buying them


limiters work well if you are not a moron and smashing the input of that stage thus causing compression and overshoot in the input stage. At which point you are going to blow speakers anyway. your limiters are likely not set right if you only have one blown driver or you are GROSSLY overpowering them. And you need more than one per amp rack you need one per passband, What limiting are you using? Some toss a compressor on the input thinking it's a limiter and guess what? they blow MORE speakers because they improperly set them die to the average power going up.


----------

